# SS 09.07.16 - Vaughan Williams #6



## realdealblues

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening! 
_*
*_For your listening pleasure this weekend:*

Ralph Vaughan Williams (1872 - 1958)*

Symphony No. 6 in E minor

1. Allegro
2. Moderato
3. Scherzo: Allegro vivace
4. Epilogue: Moderato

---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## realdealblues

Another weekend is upon us  I haven't heard this one in a while so am looking forward to it. I'll be listening too:









Sir Adrian Boult/New Philharmonia Orchestra


----------



## Pugg

My choice:








*Vaughan Williams*:Symphony No. 6 in E minor

In the Fen Country
On Wenlock Edge

Ian Bostridge (tenor)

L.Ph.O conducted by _Bernard Haitink. _


----------



## AClockworkOrange

realdealblues said:


> Another weekend is upon us  I haven't heard this one in a while so am looking forward to it. I'll be listening too:
> 
> View attachment 86361
> 
> 
> Sir Adrian Boult/New Philharmonia Orchestra


Ditto here:tiphat:


----------



## Mahlerian

I'll listen to the Boult/New Philharmonia recording too, from this set:









This symphony was a big success in its day, perhaps surprisingly given the bleak, quiet ending.


----------



## chesapeake bay

I'll go with Slatkin and the Philharmonia Orchestra


----------



## Kivimees

Pugg said:


> My choice:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Vaughan Williams*:Symphony No. 6 in E minor
> 
> In the Fen Country
> On Wenlock Edge
> 
> Ian Bostridge (tenor)
> 
> L.Ph.O conducted by _Bernard Haitink. _


I have - due to time demands - had to pass on the Saturday Symphonies for a couple of months, so realdealblues selects one of my favourites to force my hand. I may have to listen in the early hours, but I'm with Pugg on this one. :tiphat:


----------



## Mika

I'll go with :


----------



## D Smith

I recently listened to the Boult which is a wonderful performance, so for variety I'll try Previn who I have not heard before.


----------



## Haydn man

I shall enjoy this weeks SS 
Vernon Handley is my man with VW and I shall therefore hold with this version


----------



## Vaneyes

*RVW*: Symphony 6, w. BBC SO/A. Davis. Recorded October 1990 at St. Augustine's Church, London. Recording Engineer: Tony Faulkner.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Symphony 6 Academy of St. Martin-in-the-Fields, led by Neville Marriner


----------



## KenOC

Just listened to Andrew Davis with the BBC Symphony Orchestra:










The work did not hold my attention and I'm not sure what VW was getting at here.


----------



## Classical Music Fan

I went with a different Adrian Boult recording with the London Symphony. I believe it is also in the Boult complete emi recordings of Vaughan Williams but I got it in this box set.


----------



## Art Rock

I listened to this one (from my collection). I still prefer the 2nd, 3d, 5th and 7th.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Leonard Slatkin Leading Philharmonia Orchestra


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

I liked Neville Marriner over Slatkin.


----------



## techniquest

I decided to go with vinyl recordings for this weeks Saturday Symphony. I grew up with an LPO/Boult recording on Decca Eclipse vinyl and I've enjoyed listening to it again, but the sound quality is not very good and I'm reminded how it sounds as though it was recorded in a bathroom: there's an odd quality to the sound. However, I remember as a teenager being fascinated by Gilbert Burnett's sleeve notes where he describes the last movement as 'an eerie progression through a bleak wasteland. Yet it is not the polar wasteland of _Antartica_ but somehow it is a man-made wasteland strewn with wreckage.'









I also listened to the recording by Paavo Berglund and the Bournemouth SO on EMI Eminence; the sound is far better and there are sounds I hear on this recording that I don't in the Boult (little muted brass chords, more forward snare drum, etc)









A final memory of the 6th from my childhood; there were two snippets which were used for TV theme tunes at the time; the end of the first movement where the very English theme is finally resolved was the theme music to a war drama called 'Family At War', while part of the tumultuous 3rd movement was used for the children's drama 'Escape into Night'.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Well, I'm finally getting around to this. I'm listening to Bryden Thomson.


----------

